# Plant I.D.



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

*Help!!*

Right...I wanna know what sort of plants i have in my tanks...so for you plant experts. Now is your chance to help me out!
I have posted this in rate my tank section aswell with my tank piccys  thanks in advance
This is the 30G:



And this is the 10g…


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

in the 30
#1 i believe is cabomba

by the way, awesome tanks, nice pics


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

30 Gal:
1-Either Cabomba or Ambulia
2-Amazon Sword(or another type of sword)
3- No Clue

10Gal:
1- Big ol Clump of Java Fern???
2-No clue looks like stuff in the 30gal

Nice Tank. Love the Cocunut Hut.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

# 1 is cabomba carolina (could be ambulia but I doubt it.)
# 2 is a melon sword.
# 3 either stargrass or mermaid weed

Second Pic.........
# 1 is a java fern
# 2 is either stargrass or mermaid weed

I am in no way an expert..................


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I hate how all those fuzzy plants look alike


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They don't really. Once you get to know the various plants and look at leaf structure and how they grow from the nodes, it becomes easier.  Cabomba leaves grow more horizontal.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

thanks guys!!! the 1 is very different from the 2 in the 10, does java fern send out baby plantleys and its best planted on wood, rocks??


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

simpte, what's a node?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes java fern does.

A node is a growth point on a stem plant. The "bumps" along the stem where roots or leaves grow.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Hey Simpte I got a problem:

My ambulia got this weird black smudge that is slowly wilting all the leaves.
Im try to contain it in case it can affect and i cut leaves of the ones that have it. What do i do????? :x


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Tank specs please......


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

29gall
pH-7.1
Nitrate-??(Probably low cause of plants)
Ammonia-.30ppm

I dont have all the test kits yet sry.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Lighting? CO2? Substrate?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

Don't bother with that ****, CO2 you don't neeeeeeed it. All plants need is water and graval.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

lol. ok, sorry if im wrong. but Im pretty sure we have a troll in our hands.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Lol, ya think?


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

There is a difference between 'trollness' and what I suspect is youthful ignorance/arrogance and/or inexperience, don't be too quick to judge  

I think the first one is Ambulia (unless my Ambulia was labelled wrong in the shop), I thought the java fern was some kind of crypt but guess I was wrong.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

P.S. I really love that first tank! What's the background? Is it rocks stacked up or some kind of specialised creation? Looks awesome, esp. with the Ambulia/Cabomba growing out all over the place, congratulations!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

It just seems she already knows the questions, and is just trying to get a rise. read her other posts, cross posting puffers into the cichlid section.


Similar to the "hey con eye haf a oscar in an 2 gallon tank" question, knowing the answer. anyone else remmeber that thread? lol.


I could be wrong.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Lara said:


> P.S. I really love that first tank! What's the background? Is it rocks stacked up or some kind of specialised creation? Looks awesome, esp. with the Ambulia/Cabomba growing out all over the place, congratulations!


Thanks guys and gals....may get some endlers for the 10g today


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

How did you do the background on the first tank? Is it just rocks stacked?


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

oh sorry..forgot to reply on the background thing..erm i dont know, i just got it from my lfs because i thought it would look good with the actual tank design!!


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Simpte said:


> Lighting? CO2? Substrate?


No CO2
Regular substrate
2.2 wpg


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You may want to use Flourish Excel in the tank. Just dose according to directions on the bottle. It will give your plants the extra "umph" they will need.

Edit: What type of lighting?


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

i dont know what lighting it is, its just the regular juwel lighting that comes with the rio 125..i think its two 18 watt bubles..one daylight and another warm line or something..


----------

